# Frustrated!!!!!



## MightyMouse (Apr 2, 2011)

So we saw Dr Majumdar at Ebbw Vale hospital.

He didn't have DH's latest sperm results. 
He didnt have DH's blood results.
In short... he had NAFF ALL!
He called somone but I think the results were STILL wrong!
Said that becuase of DH's low sperm count (they werent' low) that he will be referring us to ICSI.

Said that there was a 6month waiting list. 
Brilliant I say.. but isnt he just talking &^%$£?!!


----------

